# scratching my head



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a female mischling (CRS type) knocked up by another mischling shrimp. It's due these few days and found her without eggs tonight.

Got my son to help find the babies in the pretty planted tank... after about 10 minutes, we found one, then another what looks like CRS baby, then... the third one looks like a CBS... now, can CRS have CBS baby?


----------



## tf_fish (Aug 5, 2008)

yes the CRS are CBS in the wild


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

It's probably because one of it's ancestor was crossed with a CBS. If you have a few of them, that would mean it's quite recent too. If only one, it would mean it's quite remote. Possibly 4 or 5 generation up.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Randy, Keep in mind Mischlings are the offspring of BKK/WR x CRS/CBS. Therefore depending on which of these Taiwans is the parents, any of the Mischlings (if they are the ones you got from me) can be carrying either black gene or red gene.

Not all Mischling x Mischling will result in Taiwan bee offspring! It is the Mischling x Taiwan bee cross which produces the higher ratio of Taiwan bees, and even then its not a guarantee. Taiwans are much harder to raise on a regular basis than Crystals unless you have ALL Taiwans in one tank, even then keeping these babies alive is another thing 

Many breeders get discouraged because they see the F1 or F2 not producing what they expected, but with ALL hybrid shrimps it can take a long time to obtain even one or two of the shrimps you are shooting for. A Hybrid cross means anything can come out of that pot! 

You may or may not have some TBs in your tank, but I can assure you (from my own personal experience lately) that trying to find a TB baby is a *heck of a lot harder *than locating a CRS/XCBS/Mischling baby 

They can be any color, and very much smaller in size than Crystal shrimp babies. It took me 2 days to locate my Panda baby, and even now I have to search with a magnifier to locate it in the breeder box and there's not many places to hide in there, but it finds a way to go down into the substrate and dissappear. Its turned black/white now but still extremely tiny.

Give it time and maybe you will find a baby that doesn't fit the CRS look and that will be your TB. Keeping fingers crossed for you.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

randy said:


> I have a female mischling (CRS type) knocked up by another mischling shrimp. It's due these few days and found her without eggs tonight.
> 
> Got my son to help find the babies in the pretty planted tank... after about 10 minutes, we found one, then another what looks like CRS baby, then... the third one looks like a CBS... now, can CRS have CBS baby?


yesssssss of course it always happen


----------

